# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  «Աննա», նոր  սերիալ  Հ1-ի  եթերում

## yerevanci

Հայաստանի  Առաջին  ալիքը  երկուշաբթի  օրվանից  սկսել  է  ցուցադրել  նոր  սերիալ  «Աննա»:  Ես  անոնսները  չեմ  տեսել,  բայց  ասում  են  որ  մինչ  այդ  բավականին  շատ  գովազդել  են  ֆիլմը:  Այսօր  նայեցի,  ու  բովանդակալիցա,  թեման  շատ  դուրս  եկավ,  միայն ուզում  եմ  հավատալ,  որ  մնացած  սերիալների  նման  անիմաստ  ու  անհետաքրքիր  չի  դառնա:

----------


## Meme

Ասեմ որ շաատ եմ հավանել ֆիլմը,այն զգացմունքային է,և ինձ թվում է որ անգամ քարից սիրտ ունեցող մարդկանց վրա կազդի,նաև կհալեցնի սառցե սիրտ ունեցող մարդոկանց սրտի  սառույցը,այն սովորեցնում է գնահատել ծնողների չարչարանքը,և սեր է սերմանում դեպի ծնողը,նաև խղճահարություն է սովորեցնում մարդկանց,ինձ թվում է շարունակությունը նույնպես  հետաքրքիր է լինելու :Smile:

----------


## Marine-24

Ինձ թվում է վերջապես մեր հայերը սկսել են ավելի լավ ֆիլմեր նկարահանել, քան էժանագին արտասահմանյան սերյալներն են ու ավելի հաճույքով էս հեռուստացույցի առաջ նստում:Աննա ֆիլմը  մեր կյանքի իրականությանը մոտ ֆիլմ է երեվում, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ուրեմն լավ ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ տանք բոլորն էլ դիտեն:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ինձ թվում է վերջապես մեր հայերը սկսել են ավելի լավ ֆիլմեր նկարահանել, քան էժանագին արտասահմանյան սերյալներն են ու ավելի հաճույքով էս հեռուստացույցի առաջ նստում:Աննա ֆիլմը  մեր կյանքի իրականությանը մոտ ֆիլմ է երեվում, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ուրեմն լավ ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ տանք բոլորն էլ դիտեն:


Հատկապես  երեկվա  սերիայում  ֆիդայիի  այցը  տուն.  շատ  տպավորիչ  ու  հիանալի դերասանական  խաղ  էր,  իսկ  ընդհանրապես  ֆիլմը  ավելի  շատ  մեր  անցյալի  մասինա,  իրադարձությունները կատարվումա  պատերազմական  տարիների  ժամանակ

----------


## armuk

մի քիչ սերիալի մասին կպատմեք????

----------


## Marco

Լավ ա նկարահանված, օպերատորի, լուսավորողի աշխատանքը բավական պրոֆեսիոնալ է, երեխաները լավն են, հատկապես՝ տղան, աղջկա մոր դերակատարուհին սխալ է ընտրված, տատն ու պապը՝ ոչինչ… Առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, էլ չեմ նայի՝ ինչու՞..վերդիկտ. հավես չունեմ ռեժիմով ամեն օր տրամադրությունս փչացնելու, սերիալը չի կարող մաքուր տրագեդիա լինել, սա ինչ ա՝ նոր քաղաքականություն ա՞՝ ամեն օր նեգատիվի դոզա ներարկել հեռուստադիտողի հոգու մեջ, կարելի ա կարծել՝ առանց դրա մեր կյանքը համընդհանուր տոն-ուրախություն ա… Հասկացանք, իսկապես՝ ցավոտ թեմաներ են բարձրացվում, բայց խոսքս մատուցվող նյութի մասին չի, այլ ձևի:

----------


## Mariam1556

Դե գիտեք  կան լուրջ թեմաներով սերիալներ և կատակերգական.Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ըստ իր ցանկության կարող է ընտրել այն ինչ իրեն դուր ե գալիս:Բացի այդ  չեմ պատկերացնում մի սերիալ որը բախկացած կլինի միայն ուրախ երջանիկ և առանց պրոբլեմի սերիաներից.Բա ինտրիգան...


Ինձ "Աննա" հեռուստասերիալը  դուր եկավ,կերպարները   եվ թեման շատ լավ են ընտրված:Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի...

----------


## armuk

ի՞նչ է պատմությունը:

----------


## Lion

Հենց նոր այդ սերիալն էի նայում, չդիմացա, լքեցի սենյակը: Կարծում եմ տափակ, տաղտկալի, ռեժիսորական անտաղանդ աշխատանքի, դերասանական անտաղանադ խաղի մի հավաքածու է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Նայում-նայում ես, սյուժեն չի զարգանում, տափակ, անիմաստ երկխոսություններ: Մյուս կողմից էլ` անխիղճ կերպով շահագործվում է մադկային գլխավոր ողբերգություններից մեկը` որդեկորույս մայր, կին, երեխա թեման. այդպես վարվում են միայն անտաղանդ ռեժիսորները, որոնք ասելու բան չունեն: Սերիալը ստեղծում է տխրության, անիմաստ թախիծի, բարոյալքման ու անկման տրամադրություն: Կարծես ուզում են այնպես անել, որ այլևս և ոչ մի մայր իր որդուն պատերազմ չուղարկի: Էն էլ ես օրերով, երբ պետք է նկարել ու քարոզել, հաղթած, վերադարձած ու երջանիկ հայ զինվորի ու ընտանիքի կերպար...

Թույլ էր ու անտաղանդ` թող կտրուկ հնչի, բայց սա է իմ կարծիքը...

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.04.2010), Freeman (22.06.2010), JoKer777 (22.10.2010), Rhayader (11.12.2010), Ruby Rue (25.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), tikopx (31.12.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Կտրականապես հրաժարվում եմ նայել մի ծրագիր, որի ստեղծմանն իր մասնակցությունն է ունեցել «Որբերի» «ստեղծագործական» կազմը:  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (22.06.2010), Rhayader (11.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), tikopx (31.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հենց նոր այդ սերիալն էի նայում, չդիմացա, լքեցի սենյակը: Կարծում եմ տափակ, տաղտկալի, ռեժիսորական անտաղանդ աշխատանքի, դերասանական անտաղանադ խաղի մի հավաքածու է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Նայում-նայում ես, սյուժեն չի զարգանում, տափակ, անիմաստ երկխոսություններ: Մյուս կողմից էլ` անխիղճ կերպով շահագործվում է մադկային գլխավոր ողբերգություններից մեկը` որդեկորույս մայր, կին, երեխա թեման. այդպես վարվում են միայն անտաղանդ ռեժիսորները, որոնք ասելու բան չունեն:


Լիոն ջան, սենյակը լքելու փոխարեն ալիքը փոխեիր :Jpit:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես սերիալի առաջ էնպիսի պայմաններ ես դնում, քո տունը շինվի, սերիալը այո պիտի լինի որդեկորույս մոր, դժբախտ սիրո, կյանքի դժվարությունների, պայքարի մասին ու անպայման երջանիկ, թեկուզ անիրական ավարտ ունենա, թե չէ ինչ սերիալ… 


> Սերիալը ստեղծում է տխրության, անիմաստ թախիծի, բարոյալքման ու անկման տրամադրություն:


 Մարդիկ, ավելի հաճախ սենտիմետալ են, մանավանդ սերիալ նայող մարդը ուզում է նաև տխրել, լացել ու սիրելի հերոսների հետ երազել  :Jpit: 


> Կարծես ուզում են այնպես անել, որ այլևս և ոչ մի մայր իր որդուն պատերազմ չուղարկի:


 Վա՞տ է, բա այնպես անեն, որ մայրերն իրենց որդիներին պատերազմ ուղարկե՞ն: Աստված տա, որ երբեք ոչ մի մայր իր որդուն պատերազմ չուղարկի


> Էն էլ ես օրերով, երբ պետք է նկարել ու քարոզել, հաղթած, վերադարձած ու երջանիկ հայ զինվորի ու ընտանիքի կերպար...


Փաստորեն իրականությունն են նկարում, բայց դժգոհում ես, թե՞ ուզում էիր, որ այդպես նկարեն, որ հիմա էլ քննադատես, թե անիրական բաներ են նկարում:




> Թույլ էր ու անտաղանդ` թող կտրուկ հնչի, բայց սա է իմ կարծիքը...


Տաղանդավոր սերիալը ո՞րն է, միայն խնդրում եմ մեկ սերիայի համար մեկ միլիոն դոլարանոց բյուջեով սերիալների օրինակներ չբերես :Jpit: 
 Հ. Գ. Պատկերացում անգամ չունեմ, թե դա ինչ սերիալ ա, չեմ նայել, չեմ պատրաստվում նայել, ուղղակի քո գրառումներին, գիտես, բարեկամաբար հետևում եմ, կարդացի ու հետդ չհամաձայնեցի, ես կարծես կտրուկ չեմ եղել, չէ՞ :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), Chilly (06.04.2010), Lion (24.04.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Սերիալը չեմ դիտել ու չեմ էլ դիտի, միայն գովազդն եմ տեսել ու դա արդեն հերիք էր բացասական կարծիք կազմելու համար: Հերթական տրագիկ սերալը: Ես մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի են բոլոր հայկական սերիալների երեխաները էդքան տանջված ու դժբախտ: Ամբողջ շեշտը դնում են երեխայի տառապանքի վրա:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010), Rhayader (11.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես նայում եմ  :Smile:  ու ինձ և նյարդայնացնում ա, և դուր ա գալիս... վերջապես մի բան գտանք մամայիս հետ, որ նայում ենք ու միասին հիշողություններ բացում, թեման համարյա թե շաաատ մոտ է ու հարազատ, ցավոք... ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինձ դուր է գալիս  :Sad:

----------

yerevanci (24.04.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

մոռացա վերը նշեմ, ես դերասաններին լավ չեմ ճանաչում  :Sad:  կխնդրեի մեկն ասենք, ամեն անվան հետ գոնե ցույց տար մարդուն... մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Մի սերիա նայեցի, Հ1 ը աշխատումա լացակումած սերիալներ ցույց տա, որ նստեն նայեն:

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.04.2010)

----------


## Hakob9110

> լսեք, մի բան գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածեք, նոր գրեք: ի վերջո լավն է , վատն է , զիբիլ է , աղբ է, ինչ որ է,  նայում են մարդիկ.  մեր շրջապատի, մեր կողքին, մեր հետ ապրող մարդիկ`մեր տատիկները, պապիկները, մայրիկները, տարեց մորաքույրերն ու հորաքույրերը, այդ թվում նաև ձերոնք,և ով է ձեզ թույլ տվել մարդկանց վիրավորել: Չեք նայում մի նայեք: Իսկ հատկապես տարեցները նայում են , որովհետև ժամանցի այլ ձև չունեն, ու ստիպված են վերցնել այն , ինչ առաջարկվում է:Ոչ ոք ձեզ թույլ չի տվել մի ամբողջ սերնդի ուղեղից թույլ անվանել:Մանավանդ, որ այդ սերունդը իր կարդացած լինելու աստիճանով ու կրթվածությամբ մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է կանգնած այսօրվա շատ վայ ճաշակ ունեցող ջահելներից: Ավելի լավ կլիներ Ձեր բողոքները ուղղեիք հեռուստաընկերություններին, ու այնտեղ աշխատող ձեր տարեկից անգրագետ ու անճաշակ սցենարիստներին ու ռեժիսորներին ու նրանց մեղադրեիք ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մեջ, ոչ թե ժողովորդին մարազմատիկիության մեջ մեղադրեիք:


Ես ամերիկյան սերիալները չհասկացողների հետ եմ:

----------


## Գեա

> Ես ամերիկյան սերիալները չհասկացողների հետ եմ:


 ես շատ լավ հասկացել եմ, ինչ ի նկատի ունեք. ու եթե էդ ձեր կարծիքով բարձարվեստ ամերիկյան սերիալները տատիկ պապիկ , հայրիկ մայրիկները, հորքուր , մորքուրները, քեռի -հոպարները չեն նայում ուրեմն դառնում են ուղեղից հիվանդ? Համ էլ հարց է ծագում , թե էդ ինֆորմացիան որտեղից, թե չեն նայում? սոց հարցում  եք արել??կոնկրետ ես էլ կարող եմ պնդել ,որ իմ շրջապատում նայում են , հիմա ինչի կարելի է հանգել սրանից???

----------


## Hakob9110

> ես շատ լավ հասկացել եմ, ինչ ի նկատի ունեք. ու եթե էդ ձեր կարծիքով բարձարվեստ ամերիկյան սերիալները տատիկ պապիկ , հայրիկ մայրիկները, հորքուր , մորքուրները, քեռի -հոպարները չեն նայում ուրեմն դառնում են ուղեղից հիվանդ? Համ էլ հարց է ծագում , թե էդ ինֆորմացիան որտեղից, թե չեն նայում? սոց հարցում  եք արել??կոնկրետ ես էլ կարող եմ պնդել ,որ իմ շրջապատում նայում են , հիմա ինչի կարելի է հանգել սրանից???


Ես չհասկացող ու չնայողների հետ եմ,կամ որ նայում են ու չեն հասկանում:

----------

Rammstein (11.09.2011)

----------


## Hakob9110

Աննա նայողները հաստատ ամերիկյան սերիալ չեն նայում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Աննա նայողները հաստատ ամերիկյան սերիալ չեն նայում:


Ամերիկաան սերիալը որնա՞, Սանտա Բարբառա՞ :Unsure:

----------


## Hakob9110

> Ամերիկաան սերիալը որնա՞, Սանտա Բարբառա՞


Օրինակ` Supernatural,Lost:Santa Barbara-ն էլ ա ամերիկյան :Jpit:

----------


## Գեա

> Աննա նայողները հաստատ ամերիկյան սերիալ չեն նայում:


այսինքն ով որ ամերիկյան սերիալ է նայում բարձր արվեստի հետ է շփվում ու վերջ ճաշակ ունի, ով որ չի նայում մարազմատիկ է??? :Shok: 
ՀԳՈղբամ զքեզ Հայոց աշխարհ,

----------


## Hakob9110

> այսինքն ով որ ամերիկյան սերիալ է նայում բարձր արվեստի հետ է շփվում ու վերջ ճաշակ ունի, ով որ չի նայում մարազմատիկ է???
> ՀԳՈղբամ զքեզ Հայոց աշխարհ,


Ես նման բան չեմ ասել:

----------

Rammstein (11.09.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Աննա նայողները հաստատ ամերիկյան սերիալ չեն նայում:





> Սյուժեն բարդ չի,ժողովուրդն ա ուղեղից թույլ:





> Ես ամերիկյան սերիալները չհասկացողների հետ եմ:





> Ես չհասկացող ու չնայողների հետ եմ,կամ որ նայում են ու չեն հասկանում:





> Օրինակ` Supernatural,Lost:Santa Barbara-ն էլ ա ամերիկյան





> Ես նման բան չեմ ասել:


Առանց քոմենտների

----------

Mark Pauler (11.09.2011)

----------


## Hakob9110

> Առանց քոմենտների


Բայց էս գրածներս չի նշանակում թե չնայողներին մարազմատիկ եմ անվանում:

----------

Rammstein (11.09.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Բայց էս գրածներս չի նշանակում թե չնայողներին մարազմատիկ եմ անվանում:


 փաստորեն բացատրել է պետք, որ "ուղեղից թույլ" ժողովրդական ֆոլկլորը հենց այդ իմաստն ունի
ես այլևս օֆթոփելու հավես ու ցանկություն չունեմ, միայն ասեմ , հուսով եմ սխալդ հասկացել ես...ու նաև  կարծում եմ , որ մյուս անգամ վիրավորական բնույթի գրառումդ մոդերների աչքից չի վրիպի...

----------


## Hakob9110

> փաստորեն բացատրել է պետք, որ "ուղեղից թույլ" ժողովրդական ֆոլկլորը հենց այդ իմաստն ունի


Ես արդեն գրել եմ թե ում եմ ի նկատի ունեցել:

----------


## Valentina

Ժողովուրդ պետք չի վիճել, մի նամակ ենք ուղարկում Հ1, որ Աննայի ժամերը շատացնեն, կրկնությունները  քչություն են անում:

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011), Freeman (12.09.2011), Moonwalker (12.09.2011), VisTolog (11.11.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Լսել եմ՝ հեռուստադիտողների մի խումբ Հ1 «աղբի չեկ» են ուղարկել և 100 դրամի հաշիվ, որպեսզի Հ1-ը «Աննա»-ի համար վճարի աղբի կուտակված վճարը:

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Լսել եմ՝ հեռուստադիտողների մի խումբ Հ1 «աղբի չեկ» են ուղարկել և 100 դրամի հաշիվ, որպեսզի Հ1-ը «Աննա»-ի համար վճարի աղբի կուտակված վճարը:


*Ճիշտ ես լսել:*  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (12.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Էնքան նավսին, խեղճը վթարվեց: :LOL: 

Այսօր` նոյեմբերի 10-ին, ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում:
Ինչպես News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 16.00-ի սահմաններում Կոմիտաս 50 շենքի բնակիչ, 39-ամյա Արթուր Ապրեսովը, վարելով «Մազդա» մակնիշի 15 ՍԼ 084 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, Նուբարաշենի խճուղով երթևեկելիս դուրս է եկել ճանապարհի բանուկ մասից և ավելի քան 100 մետր գլորվել Նուբարաշենի գերեզմանոցի հարևանությամբ գտնվող ձորը:

Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնում է, որ Արթուր Ապրեսովը աշխատում է Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունում` որպես «Աննա» հեռուստասերիալի պրոդյուսեր:

Ապրեսովը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է Էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն:
Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երևանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Աշոտ Ասատուրյանը:
Քննիչի հանձնարարականով, ավտոմեքենան տեղափոխվել է ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/11/վթ...լի-պրոդ/

----------

Arpine (12.11.2011), Rammstein (11.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Valentina (11.11.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.11.2011)

----------


## romanista

էս թեմայի անունը պտի փոխվի ու դրվի` "Աննա", զզվցրած սերիալ Հ1-ի եթերում" )))))

----------

Freeman (13.11.2011), Lion (13.11.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.11.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Ասում են նոր սերիալ ա սկսելու՝  "Գեներալի աղջիկ Աննան"  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (06.01.2012), Գեա (07.01.2012), ՆանՍ (07.01.2012)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ճիշտ է, որ սերիալը վերջանում է?

----------


## Valentina

> Իսկ ճիշտ է, որ սերիալը վերջանում է?


Ո՜նց, վերջին սերիան չես նայել?  :Jpit:  Էսօր էր, ոչինչ հլը կրկնեն  :LOL:

----------

Lion (07.01.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ճիշտ է, որ սերիալը վերջանում է?


Եթե նույնիսկ վերջացավ, ի՞նչ օգուտ: հ1-ը տաղանդ ունի անտաղանդ սերալներ նկարելու, վախենում էս մի հատ նոր Աննասուն սերիալ չնկարե՞ն:

----------

anahit96 (07.01.2012), Lion (07.01.2012), Quyr Qery (07.01.2012), Աթեիստ (07.01.2012), Մուշու (30.04.2016), ՆանՍ (07.01.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Ո՜նց, վերջին սերիան չես նայել?  Էսօր էր, ոչինչ հլը կրկնեն


Փառք աստծո, մի ապուշությունից պրծանք  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Փառք աստծո, մի ապուշությունից պրծանք


 Հատուկ այս թեմա եմ մտել, որ *Լիոնին* շնորհավորեմ, *Լիոն* ջան աչքդ լույս Աննան վերջացավ: :LOL:

----------

Freeman (07.01.2012), Lion (07.01.2012), yerevanci (17.01.2012), Աթեիստ (07.01.2012)

----------


## armuk

Թեմա չկա "Գեներալի Աղջկա" համար, այստեղ եմ գրեւմ:
Ոնց է աղջիկը հայտնվում նոր ընտանիքի մոտ ու դառնում երկորյակ՞՞՞՞

----------


## John

փակեք էլի էս թեման, ախպոր պես, ու գեներալի աղջկա մասին էլ թեմա մի բացեք՝ «հարցրու այստեղ»-ով յոլա գնացեք մի կերպ

----------

Lion (17.01.2012), Rammstein (17.01.2012), Ripsim (17.01.2012), Աթեիստ (16.01.2012), Արէա (17.01.2012)

----------

